# Rihanna - verliebt in ihren weiblichen Bodyguard?



## Mandalorianer (28 Dez. 2010)

*Rihanna - verliebt in ihren weiblichen Bodyguard?​*

Rihanna verliebt in eine Frau? Hat die Sängerin nach der Prügelattacke von Chris Brown und der kürzlichen Trennung von Baseball-Star Matt Kemp (nach seinem angeblichen Fremdgehen) jetzt die Nase voll von Männern? Der RnB-Star aus Barbados soll ein Liebesverhältnis mit seinem weiblichen Bodyguard haben! Mit der tätowierten, kräftigen Blondine zeigte sie sich sehr vertraut am Strand ihrer Heimat-Insel.

Wohl aufgrund der lockeren Atmosphäre zog diese auch gleich blank und präsentierte ihren nackten Busen! Rihanna fand es lustig, behielt ihren Raubkatzen-Badeanzug aber an - zumindest am Strand. Später ging es laut Augenzeugen zurück ins Sandy Lane Hotel. Rihanna war ursprünglich angereist, um ihre Familie zu besuchen.




 

 ​*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2010)

nette Möpse


----------



## frank63 (28 Dez. 2010)

...da sollte doch lieber Rihanna blank ziehen...


----------



## Q (28 Dez. 2010)

solange das offene Maul der Raubkatze nicht weiter nach unten wandert


----------

